# Kenobi, wild roof rat/rattus rattus and great guy



## JiinLee (Aug 19, 2018)

A few months ago this adorable little dude decided he wanted to live with me and I'm glad I went along with it. He's so intelligent and curious and just all around interesting to spend time with. Hoping someone else on here has some roof rat experiences to share.​


----------



## JiinLee (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like the image I uploaded here vanished. Again from another source.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

What a cutie! We get roof rats in the gardem on occasion and they become very tame to the degree that they come when called (my husband feeds them, not sure, if I condone this). They are sooo much quicker and more agile than our three Rattus fattus norwegicus, so very interesting to watch. And the tails....they're miles long!


----------



## JiinLee (Aug 19, 2018)

Steffy said:


> What a cutie! We get roof rats in the gardem on occasion and they become very tame to the degree that they come when called (my husband feeds them, not sure, if I condone this). They are sooo much quicker and more agile than our three Rattus fattus norwegicus, so very interesting to watch. And the tails....they're miles long!


 I wondered how common his friendliness might be! I would love to have more like him. It took about three days from the point where he showed up for him to learn to come when he's called. And that long tail is somewhat prehensile! He'll wrap it around my wrist for balance when he's climbing on me (or around my neck or face if he's going over the shoulders XD).


----------



## JimboJones (Jan 29, 2019)

What an adorable little guy, supercute parabolic ears  I have only seen a wild rat here ONE time, and that thing was huge. Was in Thailand for some months some years ago, rats everywhere, but whenever is saw one i was like, aaaw, a rat! Used to feed some through a sewer hole, kept food above the bars and some itty bitty hands came and grabbed it


----------

